# wacom tablets



## John Pinkstone

Hiya folks, am thinking about purchasing a wacom tablet. Does anyone know of any compatability issues with LR 3.3. Am running on a 32bit Windows Vista Laptop,

Regards

JP


----------



## MoreThanWords

Hi John,
I cannot answer your question directly, because I'm on a Mac but I wanted to give you some related advice.
First of all, congrats on getting a tablet: it's really going to make your develop process more fun, faster and more accurate. If you're going to buy an Intuos 4, be sure to watch the demo videos over at Wacoms site because you can do all kinds of configuration with the express-keys and the touchring of the tablets (like sizing up/down your adjustment brush, etc.)
Now here's the actual advice: in tablets, bigger isn't always better. I'd go for a small or medium one, nothing bigger. The main difference (other than size) between those two is that the Medium has a display that shows you what you've programmed your express keys to... The small one doesn't... But either will work for Lightroom. The really big ones (like L or XL) are only necessary for detailed graphics work or CAD and stuff like that. I find them to be too big for photographic use, because your arm has to travel a lot over the surface of the tablet and it gets tiring, not to mention the amount of desk space they take up. So for once, I'd say smaller (and cheaper) is better


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi John

There have been some compatibility issues, officially or unofficially, but there are older drivers that definitely work even if the old ones don't.  I'm not sure whether the older drivers support the wireless intuos 4, but I haven't heard much in the way of complaints recently, so they may have solved their compatibility issues with their latest drivers anyway.


----------



## DeeGee

I use the Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch with Lr3, CS5 and Windows 7, works a treat great bit of kit

David


----------



## TOphotog

If I can offer a bit of advice on first using your Wacom that a kindly friend gave to me:  don't give up on the first day.  The first day will be difficult, it will seem to be too much of  a problem, and then all of a sudden, the lightbulb will click on and it will all make sense.  Perseverance rules.  Enjoy and come back to let us know how it's all working together with LR.


----------



## Brad Snyder

Second the suggestion on don't give up, I periodically take a week and hide my mouse, and work completely with the Wacom, just to stay fluent.


----------



## edgley

Prices seem to have dropped on them over here; maybe its time to upgrade, have always fancied one.
Would really like the one with the screen built into it; was always impressed with it on American Chopper.


----------



## agallia

DeeGee said:


> I use the Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch with Lr3, CS5 and Windows 7, works a treat great bit of kit
> 
> David


How is the Bamboo doing now? Considering one too. Which model do you have?


----------



## questionesse

also curious to get one - wifi appeals to me, just not sure if that justifies the price...
and if I'm going fo a usb version - is S also worth it or is size M a better choice? as I read that L and above are not necessary.

thx


----------



## DeeGee

agallia said:


> How is the Bamboo doing now? Considering one too. Which model do you have?


oops just saw this....

The Wacom Bamboo is working just fine. The only problem I have is when I drop something on the tablet and the cursor takes off across my screen...but that is a me issue and not a Wacom problem.

David


----------



## edgley

I ended up getting a large.
Perfect size for me, none of the problems that people said might happen with one of this size.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Good choice - enjoy your new toy!  Ooops, I mean tool....


----------



## nu2scene

Just curious as to what type of work you're doing, that a tablet would be helpful in LR?


----------



## erro

The tablets pen allow you to draw/write/sketch on your images, just as with a real pen/pencil. Normally that is much more natural than using a mouse, especially when you are using the local adjustment tool. Maybe some tablets even allow you to use the pressure sensitivity to dynamically alter the penstroke for flow/width or whatever?


----------



## clee01l

Unlike Robert, I never use the pen on my Bamboo Pen and touch.  Primarily because my touch surface is ~75X125mm and I run two monitors.  The pen maps both monitors contiguously onto the small ~75X125mm surface.   I use my Bamboo primarily for evaluation imports quickly  My touch has 4 additional buttons which I have mapped to the "X", "P", "Z" and "Next" keys.   The Bamboo Touch is multi touch and pretty much functions as a mouse replacement.  I can zoom, Pan and Scroll using a finger or two.  The only criticism I have of the Bamboo Pen & Touch is that I can't rest my hand on the surface (like you would with a mouse) It must be hovering if it is over the touch pad and this can get tiresome. Also, I find it easy to inadvertently touch the pad with my 'pinky' which counts as a two finger touch if the index finger is already on the pad.


----------



## questionesse

if this evolves more we all could save on a wacom and us an ipad :-D
http://www.lrpad.com/


----------



## Digiteyez

Does anybody know where to find presets for the Wacom tablet Intuos 4 as used by professionals like Scott Kelby?
I have seen on the Wacom website some tutorials but can not find the presets that you can download and implement in your own workflow.


----------



## edgley

I have the lrpad app. its visual very good, but doesnt help me speed up my workflow.
I was hoping that the developer settings showed the image you are actually working on and the different effects to it, but no just a stock image.

As for presets, I just set my buttons to the items that I used the most.


----------



## Digiteyez

I have my own presets to suit myself, but there are sometimes handy short cuts I have never thought of to apply.


----------



## TomBrooklyn

MoreThanWords said:


> in tablets, bigger isn't always better. I'd go for a small or medium one


 Hi.  How many monitors are you using and what is it's/their resolution?


----------

